# Very aggressive yellow lab



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

So i got this 3 inch yellow lab from my uncle... this thing is harrasing everyone of my other fish. He is really not liking my red zebra the most. He will dart at the other fish but really hates that one. I put him in time out for a day but that did nothing. what else can i do?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Flush him. Lol. Nah dont do that.

Get him some females, rearange the tank. Getting females will be your best choice. He will become so tied up in wooing over the females, he will forget to bully the others.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

I just need to find some, is it ok to mix sizes? hes about 2.5 inches. all i see in the LFS around me are almost babies.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say your better of going with sexually mature ones. If you get babies, he will know he cant breed with them, therefore he will have to wait until they are big enough to breed, while in the meantime he will keep up with his agression. Look for local breeders, clubs...... Labs are the most common mbuna in my opinion. You should be able to find them everywhere. Plus from breeders, clubs.... you will be able to get better quality and most certainly cheaper fish.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

A larger fish will often ignore fish of the same species if they are much smaller especially if they are almost babies. A lot of the stores in the area do seems to have really small fish at times though.

With yellow labs the sex ratio isn't as important, which is a good thing because they are difficult to sex. Depending on your stocking levels and tank size it might be a good idea to just get more yellow labs, though it could also be a good idea to get rid of it.

Red zebras will crossbreed with yellow labs though so that might be a concern for you now and when purchasing more fish because they are often not really yellow labs but hybrids.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

anthony1238 said:


> He is really not liking my red zebra the most.


 That is a very big warning flag... if you have a "yellow lab" that has any characteristic that is not very yellow lab- like then I'd suspect hybridization. 
Add to this the fact that the main target is a zebra and I'd strongly suspect that this fish is one of the all-yellow labs floating around the market, LFS, etc.

Got photos?


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats the thing. it still has the black in the fins. Could still be a hybrid but i thought most of them were all yellow.


















Red Zebras appear almost orange correct?? are there any other cichlids that are fully orange?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

2nd labs color is off. could be the pic but id say for sure red zebra in it!


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

Same fish, Just a bad pic till i get my other camera fixed.or can find a way to get it to sit still


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the fish is still within the range of acceptable for pure, so I can't call it a hybrid, but it also matches several of the female line bred all-yellow lab hybrids I've seen passed as pure... I'm still suspecting hybrid, but it's still just a suspicion.

Still... it certainly seems a probable explanation to the behavior...

if you bought this fish at a LFS or the breeder had fish missing the yellow, I'd say BINGO!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait...aren't you going for an all male tank? If yes then not a good idea to add females.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

well if this is a female then the idea of an all male is out the question since i wanted to know the best way to got with the 3 fish that were givin to me. I'm not exactly sure how to sex these fish, I still have to learn a lot. i've been cramming my head with tropical community fish for a while. now the cichlid world is a bit more detailed.

maybe a better pic


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's very difficult to sex yellow labs. There is an article on venting in the library. You have a 55G tank, right? If you are going with groups instead of all male, then you already have your limit on species and would just add females to each group.

It's difficult to sex juvies, so most people just get 6 of each and remove males later.

But don't let one problem fish drive your plan for your tank. You can always return this fish and get another.


----------



## geotlyrae (Jul 3, 2008)

anthony1238 said:


> well if this is a female then the idea of an all male is out the question since i wanted to know the best way to got with the 3 fish that were givin to me. I'm not exactly sure how to sex these fish, I still have to learn a lot. i've been cramming my head with tropical community fish for a while. now the cichlid world is a bit more detailed.
> 
> maybe a better pic


I've been reading (not sure if was this forum) that the males have *a black streak over the pupils*. I checked one of my, and he does have it. In fact, he's also the dominant one . I'm still new in this hobby, but Am starting to learn fast. Check it out..
Geo


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah i think that is a hybrid too. It doesnt have that bright yellow of a lab, its got a more orangeish hue. I think its body looks more like a red zebra too. IMO yellow labs are a bit more slender and look longer. It also has little for black fin pigment


----------

